# Another Kong Bite's the Dust ?



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

is it a song or just owning a V - this week PIKE destroyed his Medium Kong classic & his large Kong bone - his only 2 house toys - must V frustration over something - good news a weekend of trials - this is Y I keep my recpie ts for Kong's in the pup file - buy them once & the company keeps replacing them - when they did the research 4 a lifetime replacement - must not of had a V in the study group !!!!!! LOL


----------



## ViralDonutz (Dec 11, 2013)

How old is your V? Are these toys good for 9-week-old puppies? What ages are appropriate?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE is 5yrs old - get a few baby Kong classics 4 your pup - fill with peanut butter or canned squash & freeze - your pup will V in heaven !!!!! even better when teething !


----------



## ViralDonutz (Dec 11, 2013)

Canned squash? Hah, never heard that. What other foods work well?

I'm definitely going to try this. Is this the right item to buy?

http://www.amazon.com/Kong-Medium-P...=1386957060&sr=1-1&keywords=kong+puppy+medium


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Vira - yes - can also use canned pumpkin ( not the pie filling ) will keep the pup busy 4 atleast 1hr - as you are finding out - we all need a break


----------

